# Rikka, One Of The Worlds Best



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a tribute to my friends dog, Rikka. She was an amazing dog!! RIP Rikka!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------

